# Magic 1-13-11



## powbmps (Jan 13, 2011)

Magic was good today but there still is no base.  First run I tagged a rock, rolled over, and hit another one with my back.  Not a good start.

Beat the crap out of my skis.  At least they were my old ones .


----------



## Edd (Jan 13, 2011)

Bad ass.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 13, 2011)

My knees hurt just watching that! Nice skiing. Looked good, but thin underneath.


----------



## reefer (Jan 13, 2011)

Very impressive. Thanks for the vid. Still debating wether or not to join the gang there tomorrow or hit Mt. Snow. Knowing me I'll decide as I'm driving in the morning......................


----------



## keyser soze (Jan 13, 2011)

Good skiing and some cool terrain.  I liked all of those little jumps you took.  Looks like a fun time, though I cringed every time I saw you go over the rocks and bare spots.


----------



## mtl1076 (Jan 13, 2011)

Very impressive skiing.  I had to head home today to care for sick kids/pets so I missed all the action. Black Magic, eh??? That must have done a number on your sticks.  Glad you had fun.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

Way to go Chris...Nice vid!!


----------



## roark (Jan 13, 2011)

Seriously. Black Magic??? Ouch.

Nicely done.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jan 13, 2011)

What no red chair? :wink:

Seriously some nice stuff there....looked like a lot of good "crunchy-scratchy" fun there.

What was the soundtrack?


----------



## powbmps (Jan 13, 2011)

wintersyndrome said:


> What no red chair? :wink:
> 
> Seriously some nice stuff there....looked like a lot of good "crunchy-scratchy" fun there.
> 
> What was the soundtrack?



More Crystal Method.  "Ready For Action".

I would have cried if I was on my new boards.


----------



## prophet0426 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice vid.  Way to charge it!  Looks like one more good dump and they will be good to go.  I need to get back over there soon!


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 13, 2011)

Excellent....nice skiing.  Gotta love Magic!  Can't wait to get back when they got a base set-up!  Assuming the west side was a little narley?


----------



## neil (Jan 14, 2011)

Great video. Tearing it up powbmps! I love Magic


----------



## djspookman (Jan 14, 2011)

nice vid!  I was cringing on the Black segment, and I don't normally worry about what I ski on/ over/ thru.  way to go get it!  Hope you left some for us!  hehe....


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 14, 2011)

lol black magic was definitely off my radar yesterday. Nice video!  The snow set up better in some places on the hill than others. Some good turns to be had out there.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2011)

Thin cover and base damage be damned, that looked like a lot of fun!  Nice skiing too!


----------



## HD333 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice way to get after it!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 14, 2011)

thats why they make Ptex candles.....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 14, 2011)

Wishing I had gotten the GoPro HD for Christmas instead of the basic. Sweet vid!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys.  The GoPro is more fun than I thought it would be.  

Banged up my skis pretty good.  Strangely enough the worst beating I took was near the bottom of Black Line, where the trail is wide open.  Ripped out some base, flipped over and hit another rock with my back.  Sketched me out a bit.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2011)

Just a flesh wound!

Glad you're okay though!


----------



## roark (Jan 14, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Thanks guys.  The GoPro is more fun than I thought it would be.
> 
> Banged up my skis pretty good.  Strangely enough the worst beating I took was near the bottom of Black Line, where the trail is wide open.  Ripped out some base, flipped over and hit another rock with my back.  Sketched me out a bit.


skiers right?


----------



## BMac (Jan 14, 2011)

My money is on lower left Blackline.  Some nasty shark teeth hiding under powder almost took me out.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 14, 2011)

roark said:


> skiers right?



You are correct.  It was that first crash in the video.  No hint anything was under the snow.  Should have been skiing a little lighter I guess :dunce:.


----------

